# i'm having site problems.............



## bob1961 (Jul 23, 2010)

or maybe it is my CPU....i made a thread bout pulled pork on regis and kelly and have a reply, but when i go to read it it's not there....just my topic i made, also when i mark all forums read they don't get marked as so....i tried refreshing a bunch of times and they are marked read, then i go into a forum and there not marked read then....i restarted my CPU maybe that was it but nope still having this trouble now, HELP lol........bob

....


----------



## bob1961 (Jul 23, 2010)

also i'm having troubles going into the pork forum to see what the reply said and my post isn't even in there, but it is there before i go into the forum as last post...........bob

....


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 23, 2010)

I can read the reply, so let's see if anyone else reports that same issue on your thread. I'm sure your concern will be looked into soon.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2010)

Bob,

Your post is in "Pork" on my computer.

And you have 3 replies to it so far.

Bear


----------



## bob1961 (Jul 23, 2010)

i just came back and things seem to be right now....i'm gonna mark forums read and see what happens, thx guys.............bob

....


----------



## bob1961 (Jul 23, 2010)

yeah i'm still having troubles seeing my new replies to this thread and my regis thread too, plus marking forums read....all the go to 1st unread post are shaded out but when i go into any forum there not shaded out as read, hmmmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  i'v even rebooted my CPU and that didn't stop the issue's..........bob

....


----------

